# Big Water Back N Forth



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Working!
*
We've been pushing forward into big water hunting Trout as winds back down then quickly retreating back to the flats on blustery days. Capt. Chris Cady reported amazing drift fishing for Redfish on PCS and smoke poling Redfish which seemed to be coming on every cast. That led to a pile up with guests hammering the Reds and then zeroing in on a school of Black Drum in a nearby lake. We pushed into Croaker bait transitions a little but unless wade fishing, winds have made that a little dicey.

*2018 Haynie 23 Cats - Inventory SOLD!*

We have sold all of our rotation boats which were 2018 Haynie 23 Cats. We'll be rotating the 2020's in 2022, come see us for a fresh used Haynie, best boat on the water.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

